
Show HN: VueToolbox – Collection of the best Vue.js libraries - alvesjtiago
http://www.vuetoolbox.com/
======
brunohq
This is going to be useful!! What goes into ranking each library?

It would be cool if I could check the overall ranking of all projects and also
a Popular and/or New section.

~~~
alvesjtiago
Thanks! The ranking takes into account the last commit date, the project
creation date, the number of forks, stars and open issues, and a couple of
other metrics with smaller impact. We will be writing about it soon and
showing it on the website :) Also, you can get a few more metrics inside the
project view, including github info and npm stats as well as npms ranking
(these two are only available for npm packages for obvious reasons :)).

Those ideas are awesome, we will definitely work on providing those two
sections and an overall ranking. Thank you once again!

------
amirathi
Very useful! Thank you :)

~~~
alvesjtiago
Thank you for the kind words :)

------
muhneesh
Cool idea.

Is there one of these for React?

~~~
alvesjtiago
Thanks :) I'm not sure if there's one for React but we may consider building
it for React as well in the future if people find it helpful.

